# Ignore a thread - can you?



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

I know you can choose to ignore a complete forum, but is there a way to just ignore individual threads?


----------



## mcshroom (18 Aug 2012)

Not click on it?


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Not click on it?


D'oh why didn't I think of that? 

Seriously though, sometimes a thread occurs, and as I use the 'What's New' button, it will appear. Now I know I don't have to click on it, and TBH I don't, but it would be nice to be able to simply not even see it IMO.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2012)

Tippex it out on the homepage.


----------



## yello (18 Aug 2012)

Well, obviously one can just not click on it but an 'ignore thread' option is something I'd quite like too - just to remove the thread from view. I've asked before and it wasn't possible.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Tippex it out on the homepage.


and I bet you mean the original Tippex don't you Dave?





Do you even know they do a new type? You can write on it instantly, oooo witchcraft


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> and I bet you mean the original Tippex don't you Dave?
> Do you even know they do a new type? You can write on it instantly, oooo witchcraft


 
I did actually!  And I remember microfeish - hi-tec days, those, late 70s, when I was a young office clerk.
And I thought there was only the one type of Tippex. _Nurse!_


----------



## byegad (18 Aug 2012)

SnowPex was an early one IIRC. My screen's covered with it and still the beggars get through!


----------



## yello (18 Aug 2012)

I thought it was snowpake... I'll have to google it now!

Edit: snopake....


----------



## snorri (18 Aug 2012)

I've just snopaked this post, yello got in before me


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2012)

That's right yello. Pick on an old fella who's memory is fading. Next you'll be telling me they made an electronic version of the stuff and I don't need the 40 or so boxes of the stuff still left from the gross I bought in 1966.


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2012)

byegad said:


> That's right yello. Pick on an old fella who's memory is fading.


 


It's me that's the old fella with the fading memory! Without google, I would not have been sure!

But do you remember Tippex papers? For typists to 'white out' a single letter. Actually, wasn't 'white out' a similar product? I'm off to google again.....

Edit:




It's the US equivalent I believe. I'd be lost without google!


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2012)

Have we met?

Sorry my memory isn't what it once might have been if I could remember.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2012)

During the seventh decade of the last century, secretaries were known to cover their boobs with Tippex.


----------



## Norm (19 Aug 2012)

Speicher said:


> During the seventh decade of the last century, secretaries were known to cover their boobs with Tippex.


Are you sure that was Tippex? 

And does the phrase 'pearl necklace' mean anything to you?


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2012)

It does now!


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2012)

ZZ Top!


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2012)

Original was Liquid Paper, invented my Mike Nesmith's (of the Monkees) mother.


----------



## black'n'yellow (19 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I know you can choose to ignore a complete forum, but is there a way to just ignore individual threads?


 
In order to ignore something, you must first recognise its presence. Ergo, if the thread does not appear on your screen in the first place, it is not possible to ignore it. Discuss...

Incidentally, 'original' Tippex used a brush, not a foam wedge - that came later...


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> In order to ignore something, you must first recognise its presence. Ergo, if the thread does not appear on your screen in the first place, it is not possible to ignore it. Discuss...


Too deep for me 



black'n'yellow said:


> Incidentally, 'original' Tippex used a brush, not a foam wedge - that came later...


Touche


----------



## yello (19 Aug 2012)

I'm showing my age I know but I only ever knew Tippex with a brush. That must make me the luddite's luddite.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Aug 2012)

Perhaps my memory is playing up,but i seem to remember Tippex in a sort of pen type thing?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Aug 2012)

Don't forget Liquid Paper


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't forget Liquid Paper


 
<tap tap tap> hello? is this thing on?



jefmcg said:


> Original was Liquid Paper, invented my Mike Nesmith's (of the Monkees) mother.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> <tap tap tap> hello? is this thing on?


Sorry, skim reading a thread was never a good idea.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2012)

Dayvo said:


> I did actually!  And I remember microfeish - hi-tec days, those, late 70s, when I was a young office clerk.
> And I thought there was only the one type of Tippex. _Nurse!_


You weren't paying attention in your futuristic office of the 70s. My mum had secretaries and typists and they had IBM Selectrics, with correction ribbons!


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2012)

I'm interested in the semantics.... correction, corrective. I dunno, there's something about having a 'corrective fluid' that I think is somehow akin to having super powers. Just think of the wrongs you could right with a corrective fluid.


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Aug 2012)

my first typewriter as a trainee journo back in the early/mid 80s was an electric Facit golfball - still the fastest keyboard I have ever used, to this day...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2012)

I didn't see this thread.


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I know you can choose to ignore a complete forum, but is there a way to just ignore individual threads?


 
Sorry, no, that's not an option at the moment.

You can exclude whole forums from What's New - so if you find the majority of the threads you want to ignore are in one particular forum you could go down that route.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2014)

I was just about to ask this question but found this thread so I thought I would post here. 

I notice that there is now an add-on for XenForo which _does_ allow individual threads to be ignored.

I agree with smokeysmoo that this would be a nice feature to have. There are certain popular threads which I never go into which keep showing up in _New Posts _ - _How far do you commute...._, for example. I would like to be able to filter them out of the _New Posts _list unless I removed the filter from them.


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Jun 2014)

Ignore User and Ignore Forum are two very useful tools, be useful if Ignore Thread worked too!


----------



## Shaun (3 Jun 2014)

I'm aware of the add-on but won't be installing it on any of the forums.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jun 2014)

OK, fair enough. 
I guess only a few of us would use it.
Now, where's that tippex?


----------



## Beebo (18 Jun 2014)

Shaun said:


> I'm aware of the add-on but won't be installing it on any of the forums.


Thanks Shaun, I see that even the greatest arent affaid of a U Turn now and again.
I have used this new feature to great effect.
I will never have to worry about the Tea thread ever again!!!! Yippeeee.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2014)

I'm happy. Soon I'll have ignores set up at so many levels that all I will see will be FNRttC threads and Biggs' latest steel restoration project ... if that.


----------



## yello (18 Jun 2014)

Thank you Shaun. It's a useful add-on to "enhance my browsing experience".


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Thanks Shaun, I see that even the greatest arent affaid of a U Turn now and again.



Having struck up a conversation with the developer, he was willing to make the changes I felt were necessary and worked with me to tweak the add-on to suit. I also tested it on one of the other forums to get the functionality right before adding it across all of the forums. 

I still need to monitor the impact of it on the server but I'm hopeful it will be negligible.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2014)

Thanks Shaun - I am finding it useful!

I don't know if this has been addressed ... While I might choose that certain threads should not show up in New Posts, I would like options to still receive alerts from those threads if members 'Like', 'Quote' or 'Tag' me. (Individual options would be the most flexible, but a single 'See alerts from ignored threads' would be acceptable.)

If you are not sure whether alerts are generated from ignored threads, please Like, Quote, and Tag me *THERE* and I will check what happens! (Tag me here to tell me when you have done it.)


----------



## Shaun (25 Jun 2014)

I've liked your post in the other thread - not sure if you'll get an alert or not?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

Shaun said:


> I've liked your post in the other thread - not sure if you'll get an alert or not?


Nope!

There are some long threads that I posted in which I am now ignoring, but I might well want to respond if someone tagged or quoted me later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2014)

@ColinJ liked


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ColinJ liked


Well, that confirms that 'Likes' from ignored threads do not cause alerts.

I just followed my own link back to my post in that thread to confirm that I can still navigate directly to ignored threads, which I can.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2014)

black'n'yellow said:


> ... Incidentally, 'original' Tippex used a brush, not a foam wedge - that came later...



Tippex now has a foam wedge, not a brush? What sacrilege is this?


----------



## Shaun (25 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Nope!
> 
> There are some long threads that I posted in which I am now ignoring, but I might well want to respond if someone tagged or quoted me later.



If you want to be alerted to actions on such threads I would suggest taking them off ignore. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PK99 (25 Jun 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> and I bet you mean the original Tippex don't you Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invented by Bette Nesmith, mother of mike in the Monkees. She was a secretary when she invented the original and sold out 20 years later in 1979 for $48million


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

Shaun said:


> If you want to be alerted to actions on such threads I would suggest taking them off ignore.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Hmm ...  

I'm thinking that I might have posted in threads that started off interesting but then became argumentative/silly/whatever so I lost interest. I would be happy to respond to reactions to my post(s), but don't want to keep up with the rest of the thread.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

The threads that start off boring are easy - just ignore them from the start, then there is nothing to be liked or quoted!


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2014)

Thread alerts, ignore buttons... this is all very technical!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Thread alerts, ignore buttons... this is all very technical!


I'm just trying to improve the 'signal-to-noise ratio' perceived by me on CycleChat!

I want to read all the good stuff, without getting swamped by other stuff that doesn't interest me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2014)

I'm enjoying this feature so much.

You know when you're reading something on the internets, and someone says something that is WRONG. You're tempted to reply and put them RIGHT and reduce the amount of wrongness in the world. 

And before you know it you're in a thread saying "no, but if you read post #397 propery, if you can read that is, you steaming nitwit, you will clearly see that I never said that, what I said was ...". And starting sentences with the "Yeah, because ...".

But now you just click "ignore thread" and poof! all the wrongness goes away.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2015)

I don't seem to be able to ignore threads in the 'For Sale and Auction' forums. Any chance of adding the feature there too?


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I don't seem to be able to ignore threads in the 'For Sale and Auction' forums. Any chance of adding the feature there too?



I think I inadvertantly revoked the permission when I re-did the Classifieds recently - try it now.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

Shaun said:


> I think I inadvertantly revoked the permission when I re-did the Classifieds recently - try it now.


Cheers - all ok now!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Apr 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Tippex it out on the homepage.




If I'm not mistaken, Tippex is useless.


(shamelessly nicked)


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2015)

I quite often find that it the same people every time who start the boring threads. Either that or they manage to turn it into a free for all because their opinion is all that counts.

I have added half a dozen to my ignore list and the site has really improved.


----------

